# Crown Molding in Natrual teak



## son (May 30, 2011)

my walls are white. I love teakwood in a natrual finish.and want to use crown moldings in this finish. What do you think/ I am being advised to paint the wood, but I hat wood that is painted as it loses its character


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pricey but teak would be beautiful. Oil it but do not otherwise surface coat with poly or anything (and plan on getting up there once a year for maintenance) if you do not want it to turn grey even indoors. I raced a 35 foot teak decked sailboat for years, in salt water, and never touched the deck with anything. 

Remember in fitting the molding into place that teak can be really hard. You will need nice sharp carbide or diamond tip blades/edges on your tools to be safe. You might want to pre-drill and and hand nail it. A nail gun may not be the tool for installing that kind of expensive trim. I fear the powered nails could bounce back at you or warp going through the teak leaving you with a minor disaster. 

You have looked into what teak trim is going to cost you? Just curious for my own selfish reasons and rolodex file where you found a mill that cuts teak crown. I do like your idea and teak, kapur (you will never get a fastener in it when dry) and other tropical hardwoods are special. Sure it is worth it to trim out a ceiling though? And as mentioned, do not underestimate maintenance. It will discolor and oxidize quickly if not kept up.


----------

